# Tungsten jigs?



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Alright please excuse my ignorance, but what's the deal with tungsten marmooska jigs? What separates them from other jigs?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Alright please excuse my ignorance, but what's the deal with tungsten marmooska jigs? What separates them from other jigs?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


New and pretty? Some neat designs from what I can gather. 
From a website:
http://www.extacklestore.com/winter/Marmooska Tungsten Jigs.htm



> Marmooska Jigs were first used by Russian ice fishermen. the Marmooska naturally presents itself horizontally and the hook is slightly bent open to create an extremely positive hookset. The Marmooska Tungsten provides a heavy-bodied bait that gets down fast.
> 
> (Made in Latvia), packages are incorrectly labeled on back of card.
> 
> Made In Latvia


And:


> Some of the jigs featured here are from Sharx Fishing Tackle in Latvia. They are marketed by HT Enterprises. Allows the hook to pivot freely when a fish bites. Tiny spoons, or in the case, tungsten headed lures, with pivoting #14 to #18 hooks increase hooking success when panfish are barely mouthing a lure. Using a tungsten jig the size of a mosquito, yet heavier than a lead jig twice its size also helps convert difficult fish. A 1-gram tungsten jig weighs about 1/28 ounce, slightly heavier than the 1/32 ounce jig you might cast for summer crappies. On 2 pound line, the jig feels like a miniature anchor-yet with its tiny dimensions it slips easily into the mouth of a panfish. Hook angle also influences hooking success. The 60 degree hook angle is optimal for hooking tentative panfish that often feed by slowly swimming upward


The metal itself is very dense. Pretty rare and has a very high melting point.

For some reason its not letting me post the wiki page for Tungsten. You'll have to google it.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay, are all marmooska jigs tungsten?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The main reason the tungsten jigs have become popular is due to the ice tournaments that go on each ice season. Tungsten is a denser metal than lead, which means it's heavier.The fish will feed at intervals throughout the day so your active feed time is limited. Example: if your perch fishing in 30 ft of water(this is just a guess) it will take a 1/32oz jig 1 minute to fall to the bottom. Now take the same size(not weight)jig in tungsten and you'll reach the bottom in 30 seconds. From my experience most feeding times last about 20 minutes. Add those 1/2 minutes up over a 20 minute time period and your costing yourself fish.........Mark


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Tungsten particularly "Wolfram" brand is pretty much all I use for panfish, and trout and not just for hard water. Works great on soft water under a float. I LOVE them because i no longer have to use split shot, which is one less thing to spook a fish.

A 1gram 4mm jig (length smaller then a dime). Weighs more then a 1/32oz lead jig, and on 2 Lb Line a 5mm tungsten Jig feels like a anchor.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

My understanding is that being densier they show up on the vex better than a regular jig. Dont know. Dont own any but that's what i have been told by people in the know.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

ErieRider said:


> My understanding is that being densier they show up on the vex better than a regular jig. Dont know. Dont own any but that's what i have been told by people in the know.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They show up the same on a vex IMO . There is no reason they wouldn't , the sonar will echo off of tungsten, same as it would lead. Weight in a smaller package is what makes tungsten great. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

i have used fiskas for 4+ years. LOVE THEM! lets you use micro size jigs for pannies. little atom plastics are a must as well. flasher picks them up too. hooks are scary sharp. hang the jig in a loop, don't tie a hard knot or use a snap. good luck! don't fear the ice flies either! fly fishing makes lures that look likt bugs. imo trout are way smarter than blue gills. rant over... sorry!
i'm not affiliated, but try:
yourbobbersdown.com


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

Can anyone let me know where in the Toledo Ohio area i can get some of these jigs? i would like to try them out this year. if not the Toledo area where the closest are is to Toledo i can get them.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

walleyehunter said:


> Can anyone let me know where in the Toledo Ohio area i can get some of these jigs? i would like to try them out this year. if not the Toledo area where the closest are is to Toledo i can get them.


Gander mountain has the HT marmooska jigs, I'm not sure if they are tungsten though. I had posted another question on this thread asking if all marmooska jigs were made of tungsten, but no one has answered that question yet. Just everyone reiterating the last guys post. I get it, they're heavier than lead.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

The best place close to Toledo with a great selection of Tungsten is Knutsons in brooklyn,mi. Its worth the drive if they have all the ice gear out..




online from sportsmensdirect, marks bait, yourbobbersdown


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

When maumee tackle opens back up in December, they may have some.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks Jmsteele187 i'll check out Gander mountain and maumee bait and tackle when he opens back up in December.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

Revpilot i will also check out Knutsons. thanks guys


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Gander mountain has the HT marmooska jigs, I'm not sure if they are tungsten though. I had posted another question on this thread asking if all marmooska jigs were made of tungsten, but no one has answered that question yet. Just everyone the last guys post. I get it, they're heavier than lead.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 http://www.icefish.com/catalog/inventory.php?fam=120

No, they aren't all tungsten. The tungsten ones are considerably more expensive.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Gander mountain has the HT marmooska jigs, I'm not sure if they are tungsten though. I had posted another question on this thread asking if all marmooska jigs were made of tungsten, but no one has answered that question yet. Just everyone reiterating the last guys post. I get it, they're heavier than lead.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


After reading my post, it reads like I was trying to be an a$$. Not my intentions, sorry guys.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was up in Dundee this evening, so I had to stop at Cabela's. They didn't really have a large selection of them, but they did have some tungsten jigs. They had fiskas and and JB lures diamond jigs. I picked up some 4mm fiskas. Hope I get to use them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.yourbobbersdown.com has a great selection of wolfram tungsten jigs. Its the only place I shop for them.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Knutson's for sure is worth the trip 100%....there overall selection is ridiculousss no joke its awesome....and they have a great selection of wolfram tungsten jigs....wont lose anything else but them. Just like already stated they feel like an anchor on the end of your line...its awesome!


----------

